# Treeless saddles vs heavy riders



## dee (Jul 30, 2009)

I bought a treeless saddle at the recommendation of my farrier (who is no lightweight himself.) He uses them on some of his horses. I've been using mine on Dancer, though admittedly our sessions are pretty short - only about 15 - 20 minutes max. Daughter rides her a lot longer, but daughter is a tiny thing.

Now I hear that heavy riders should never use a treeless saddle because they don't distribute the weight of the rider. Is this true? Could I still use it for my short sessions? Dancer doesn't seem to be having any soreness issues. 

We are working on building up the muscles on her topline. She's never really had a lot of muscle anywhere - when we got her she was really fat - but not well muscled at all. Carrying and nursing a foal pulled the fat off of her and she really looked bad. Still doesn't look very good, but she's better than she was. I don't expect her to carry me any great distance any time soon - she's not ready for that, yet. 

I sure would appreciate your input. If I need to get a different saddle, I can sell the one I have and get a more appropriate one. She's just been hard to fit (I thought) but we used a regular saddle on her at the trainer's that fit quite well, and I could get one like that (larger seat size) without breaking the bank.


----------



## Sahara (Jul 23, 2010)

I imagine a treeless saddle is much like a bareback pad with a pommel and cantle. Sounds like bareback riding to me. I think the flex-tree saddles can pose a bigger problem for heavy riders, as the weight causes the flex-tree to collapse and pinch the horse without distributing the weight. 

Is a Treeless Saddle Right for You?


----------



## dee (Jul 30, 2009)

Thanks - I feel a little better. I have the Hilason model pictured in the middle of the top row of pictures in that article your link took me too. Guess, if it's one of their top pics, it's okay.


----------



## bsms (Dec 31, 2010)

Sahara said:


> ...I think the flex-tree saddles can pose a bigger problem for heavy riders, as the weight causes the flex-tree to collapse and pinch the horse without distributing the weight.


Source? Everything I've read indicates a flex tree saddle attempts to restore the flexibility normal in a pine/rawhide saddle to a saddle whose tree is made of plastic. Pine was used because it is more flexible than oak.

What is a Flex Tree?

Differences between Saddle Trees


----------



## SPhorsemanship (Apr 5, 2010)

I was told by a treeless saddle maker that it does distribute weight less than a treed saddle. Your horse should be fine but I suggest getting a saddle pad that is meant for bareback riding. Usually they are thicker. Many have wool.


----------



## luvs2ride1979 (Nov 9, 2007)

I am a heavy rider (265 lbs) and use treeless saddles. My husband also rides in my saddles and he is 240-250 lbs. I have two, one Bob Marshall and one Black Forest. You do need to use a specialized saddle pad to distribute weight with most treeless saddles. I use a quality Skito pad with a ThinLine pad underneath. Skito will custom make you a pad based on your saddle, your weight, and your horse's conformation. I use the ThinLine underneath for added weight distribution and because it makes things very non-slip.

If you do not use a good saddle pad, one that is truly shock absorbing and allows spinal clearance, then you can risk soring the horse. Pressure points can come from the rider's seat bones, the stirrup bars pressing down from stirrup pressure and the weight of the rider's thighs over them, and the rigging straps pulling down across the horse's withers and back. A quality saddle will help alleviate some of those issues, but many need the addition of a quality saddle pad designed for treeless saddles.

Other pads that work well with treeless saddles include Equipedic, Haf, Saddleright, Supracor, Grandeur, and Toklat Woolback with UltraCell inserts. Saddleright and Supracor work best with saddles that have built-in panels as neither pad provides great spinal clearance.

Hilason saddles are not well made. Be careful in using it. I have seem them sore horses and break during riding.

If you do a search on Treeless Saddle here in our forum, you will find lots of good links and information.


----------



## dee (Jul 30, 2009)

I do have a good saddle pad. Everyone that I've shown the saddle has said it was a lot better made than they thought it would be. It should last a couple of years at least. Dancer hasn't had any soreness, but then, I don't ride her for very long at a time. We are neither one of us up to a long ride, yet.


----------



## cfralic (Jan 17, 2011)

Just curious but what constitutes a heavy rider?


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

Why not just ride bareback? I know, everyone will tell you your pelvic bones will dig into the horse's back. They don't stop to think how much a rider moves around when riding bareback, not as stationary as in a saddle. Besides, you're suppost to pinch your bum muscles which lift the pelvis. Think of the nice tush you will develop.


----------



## luvs2ride1979 (Nov 9, 2007)

dee said:


> I do have a good saddle pad. Everyone that I've shown the saddle has said it was a lot better made than they thought it would be. It should last a couple of years at least. Dancer hasn't had any soreness, but then, I don't ride her for very long at a time. We are neither one of us up to a long ride, yet.


What kind of saddle pad do you have? The pads that Hilason sell for their treeless saddles aren't very good, especially for a heavy rider. They have two types, with foam or gell. The foam pads have panels that are oddly shaped, aren't long enough, the foam is thin, and the foam isn't very long lasting. My first Skito pad is 8 years old and still going strong ;-). Gel is not a good choice for treeless saddles. It isn't a truly shock absorbing material. Under pressure points, it simply moves out of the way. It also traps heat against the horse, making their backs very hot.

I'm glad the saddle seems decent. That seems to be the case with Hilason. Their saddles are either "okay" and last a year or three, or they are total junk and fall apart on the first ride. Hopefully yours hangs in there and lasts until you can save up for a better brand ;-). If you keep your eyes open, you can find Barefoot, Blackforest, and Torsion saddles for good deals used. I got my Blackforest, nearly brand new, with leathers and irons for $300, shipping included.


----------



## luvs2ride1979 (Nov 9, 2007)

cfralic said:


> Just curious but what constitutes a heavy rider?


For treeless saddles and saddle pads, 160 or 175 lbs or more, depending on the conformation of rider and horse. Some treeless saddles don't recommend riders over 200 lbs using their saddles at all, though I know people who use those saddles successfully who are over that weight limit.


----------



## dee (Jul 30, 2009)

Not exactly sure what brand it is - it's pretty old, but in excellent shape. It's got heavy foam not gel - I'm leary of anything with gel - its some sort of orthopedic pad that a friend got when her horse was having back issues. It's built up heaviest on either side of the spine. It works well with the saddle - Dancer is a lot happier with the treeless saddle and that weird pad than she is when daughter used her regular treed saddle (it does fit her) and a regular western pad. (Daughter only weighs 115, dangit!) The pad is much thicker and heavier than the one that came from Hilason.

Don't know if she was happier because the treeless saddle was more comfortable, or because it allowed for closer contact for leg cues and less pulling on the hackamore or what.


----------



## luvs2ride1979 (Nov 9, 2007)

Sounds good Dee! My horses all seem to like the treeless saddles better than their treed saddles, and I am a saddle fitter and make sure the saddle and pad is just right for each horse. I wish there was a more affordable english treeless I could by for my lesson horses. All my girls jump and are getting in to H/J shows. The only two brands that have decent treeless jumping saddles are Ansur and Heather Moffett and both of them are over $2,000 new... Ouch! lol


----------



## mishap (Oct 21, 2010)

A really good treeless saddle is also a sensation saddle. I have a twh and had a real problem with fitting her properly. I bought the sensation hybred saddle and have never looked back. I must also add that I am a 6 foot 1 female with a 36 inch inseam that weighs about 140 pounds so I also had some problems finding a saddle that was comfy for me. Nickers saddlery custom made a longer flap on my saddle and it is so comfy and we happily ride for miles and miles in it with no problem. I love my saddle!!!


----------

